# Tavernes



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Just arrived at Tavernes, not one van apart from those on the new aire!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Isnt that just south of lac st Croix? Dont think I know about that one.

Be interested to hear what the lake and the aire at St Croix is like this time of year.

Whats the weather like?


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

Tavernes de la Valldigna is in Spain, South of Valencia. I know a Lac St Croix but that is in France. BTW its peeing down.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

> *boringfrog wrote: *Tavernes de la Valldigna is in Spain, South of Valencia. I know a Lac St Croix but that is in France. BTW its peeing down.


  Just a few miles out then. Wondered what you would be doing in Provence at this time of year.

Sorry about the rain. At least its probably not freezing like it is here!


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Major c8ck up for you Barry  I didn't like to say anything, I thought there was maybe another St Croix :lol: 
Better not follow Barry in a convoy :lol: 
or 

Sat Nav Review!
Don't buy the Fruitcake Sat Nav, no matter how cheap, even if it comes down to £999 :lol:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If you google Tavernes the first few links refer to the one in Provence clever dick!!! :twisted:

And look. It does exist. http://goo.gl/maps/UMslB


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

barryd said:


> If you google Tavernes the first few links refer to the one in Provence clever dick!!! :twisted:
> 
> And look. It does exist. http://goo.gl/maps/UMslB


Hey, from clever dick to dumbdick :lol: the thread is in Spain Portugal touring :lol: :lol: 
Don't sell fruitcake specs :lol: 
The review would be even lower :lol:


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

Where are you? Just paid 6 euros to stay in La Finca .


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

> Where are you? Just paid 6 euros to stay in La Finca .


Went slighty North to Cullara, cannot afford €6! Had rain all day yesterday, never left the MH as I didn't bring waterproof coats or shoes.


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

We paid 98 cents a litre for diesel today so thought we could splash out. We were in Les Gavines, just outside Valencia yesterday. Lots of rain and big waves, reminded us of home. Do you have gps for Tavernes?

b t w very nice here, free wifi and great showers, we are easily pleased.


----------



## bambi2 (Oct 19, 2007)

*Spain & Portugal touring*

We had read on the forums that Tavernes is a No No! Now so we stayed at Cullera, for a couple of weeks, no problems!! Bambi 2


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

€0.97 per litre in Alcampo supermarket garage in Castellon de la plana today !


----------



## boringfrog (Sep 22, 2006)

> We paid 98 cents a litre for diesel today so thought we could splash out. We were in Les Gavines, just outside Valencia yesterday. Lots of rain and big waves, reminded us of home. Do you have gps for Tavernes?


I thought your stayed at La Finca in Taverernes? Do you mean gps for Cullera?
If you mean Cullera 39.15656 and 0.24214467


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

Sorry I misunderstood. I thought that there was somewhere else to stayin Tavernes other than la finca.


----------

